# Cannoli filling



## kitchenelf (Dec 22, 2003)

*Canolli Filling*

2 Cups          Ricotta Cheese
    1      Cup           Heavy Cream -- whipped
    3      Tablespoons   Sugar -- (or more)
    2      Tablespoons   Candied Fruits -- --or--
    3      Tablespoons   Cocoa -- --and--
    2      Tablespoons   Chocolate Bits
                         (Small Chocolate Chips -- or grated
                         chocolate)
    1 1/2  Teaspoons     Vanilla


 Put the ricotta in a bowl and fold in the whipped cream, adding the 
 sugar as you fold.  Chop the candied fruits to tiny slivers no bigger 
 than grains of rice and fold in all but about a teaspoonful.  Add the 
 vanilla. 

 Using a spatula or a broad knife, fill the cannoli first from one end 
 and then from the other.  Press the filling in gently to make sure 
 the center is full.  Scrape each end to smooth out the cream and 
 decorate the ends by dipping them in the remaining candied fruit 
 slivers. 

 If you want to make the filling chocolate, substitute cocoa for the 
 candied fruits in the cream-ricotta mixture, and decorate with 
 grated chocolate or the chocolate sprinkles. 

 The cannoli should not be filled too long before serving, as that 
 softens the pastry.  The filling, however, can be chilled and this 
 dessert can then be assembled shortly before the meal. 

 Recipe fills about 18 cannoli.


----------

